# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont have a clue but I love it!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia, because of the yellow flower. 

C. moehlmannii would have a very dark flower.

Carlos


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd actually guess that it was _C. moehlmannii_ since the undersides of the leaves are the same green as the tops. _C. pontederiifolia_ grown in bright light typically has a pink to violet underside. I'm guessing on the bright light based on the size of the plant pictured.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia without a doubt. I've had this plant over 2 years. I've had moehlmanni too, but that stays a lot greener. I liked the pontederiifolia a lot better! Very nice pictures.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have both too and the flower looks to long in the tube to be _pontederiifolia_.

Does your plant still have the flower? How long is the tube, it's about the only characteristic that is easily dissernable between the two plants.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia, because of the yellow flower.
> 
> C. moehlmannii would have a very dark flower.
> 
> Carlos


Does Kasselmann's book have it wrong?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Does Kasselmann's book have it wrong?


_C. moehlmannii_:

"Marsh plant with a creeping rhizome, 10-30 cm tall. Leaves 5-15(-20) cm long petiolate. Blade lanceolate to narrow ovate, 10-15 cm long and 3.5-7 cm wide, smooth or slightly bullate. Apex acute and base slightly to distinctly cordate. Margin entire. Light to olive green coloration, not brownish.

Spathe 4-6 cm long. Tube 0.5-1 cm long. Limb 3-3.5 cm long, cuspidate, more or less erect (form from Tapaktuan) or 1-2 times obliquely twisted (form from Sasok), mamillate, interior dark purple-red. Collar narrow. Throat and collar colored similarly to the limb. Female flowers 5. Male flowers 25-30. Number of chromosomes 2n = 30."

_C. pontederiifolia_:

"Marsh plant, 10-40 cm tall. Blade lanceolate to narrow ovoid, 9-14 cm long, 3-8 cm wide, smooth or slightly bullate, light to olive green, occasionally brownish or mild violet. Apex acute; base usually cordate.

Spathe 4-7 cm long. Tube up to 0.5 cm long. Limb 1.5-5 cm, cuspidate, erect or recurved, little twisted, rough to slightly wrinkly, interior yellow or reddish. Collar wide, smooth to a little rough, coloring like the limb. Female flowers 5-6. Male flowers 20-35. Number of chromosomes 2n = 30."


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

As per Jan D. Bastmeijer's site....

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia inflorescence: 









Cryptocoryne moehlmannii inflorescence:









I have specimens of both species, emersed, under 2x55w PC lighting. The C. pontederiifolia has never produced violet/purple undersides. The foliage of both species is strikingly similar.

Carlos


----------

